# 15 man roster



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao	Mutombo
Scola	Landry	Hayes	Greene	Dorsey
Battier	Novak
McGrady	Head	Jackson
Alston	Francis	Brooks

Too many PFs? Will we resign Harris?
Who do you think we should cut for this season?

I hope we can get some trades happenning.

I am hoping we can trade for a SF/SG & PG. Possibly a young C aswell for Deke to train up for next season.

Head Jackson Francis Hayes are the main trading pieces. But who knows who will be traded.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

use MLE to sign Udrih or James Pose;

use VLE to sign ...

use Min LE to sign ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I guess its back to China for Harris... I think a lot of other NBA teams can use him though. 

Greene's 6'10" but he's just a very tall SF like Rashard Lewis. And from the sounds of it we'll try to get Dorsey some minutes backing up Yao.

I really hope Novak can crack the rotation. His shooting can really help the team, now if only he can hold his own on D...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

isnt bjax contract up ?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

PG - Alston, Jackson, Brooks
SG - T-Mac, Francis, *Head*
SF - Battier, Greene, Novak
PF - Scola, Landry, Hayes, Dorsey
C - Yao, Mutombo

Looks like our roster is full, but it should be pretty obvious who needs to see the door to make room for another piece.



Ballscientist said:


> *use MLE to sign Udrih* or James Pose;
> 
> use VLE to sign ...
> 
> use Min LE to sign ...


Hell ****ing no. Please don't do something stupid.

Posey will most likely resign with Boston unless somewhat throws the entire MLE at him, but we can't since we still have Mutombo and Landry coming back.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We will use good part of the MLE to sign Landry.



knickstorm said:


> isnt bjax contract up ?


No, he still has one more year left on his current contract. 
Also, Deke will need a new contract, but that's maybe a veteran minimum. 
Steve Novak also has a Team Option, we will see how that goes. 

Therefore right now, we have only 12 players under contract.

I am however opened to any trade of any kind that doesn't make us look like an idiot now and down the road.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Donte Greene is a small forward. He is still growing and maybe in time could become a PF.

Some team could screw us and offer Landry their full MLE which would probably mean we loose him. As far as James Posey is concerned there have been reports that he is looking for the full MLE for 4 years. If no one will give him that he will resign with Boston at a reduced rate.

I like the Udrih talk assuming we can manufacture a trade for BJax. Finley would also be a good addition but probably back with the Spurs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Donte will never become at Power Forward. I don't want him to be. He's an ideal SF if he reaches the expectations.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Our roster stands at 18 right now.

Alston/Jackson/Brooks
McGrady/Francis/Head
Battier/Harris/Novak/Greene
Scola/Landry/Hayes/Maarty Leunen
Yao/Mutombo/Woods/Dorsey

Loren Woods is definitely gone. Maary Leunen is probably going overseas.

Alston/Jackson/Brooks
McGrady/Francis/Head
Battier/Harris/Novak/Greene
Scola/Landry/Hayes
Yao/Mutombo/Dorsey

We shouldn't be worrying too much because Morey is going to work something out. Mike Harris is probably leaving. Still have hope for Novak <3


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Donte will never become at Power Forward. I don't want him to be. He's an ideal SF if he reaches the expectations.


I'm saying the kid is 19 years old. He is still growing into his body. He could turn out to be like Robert Horry. In about 7 years he may might put on another 40 to 60 pounds and could play both the 3 or the 4 at that point in his career.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that...

Alston | Jackson
McGrady | Head
Battier | Greene
Scola | Landry
Yao | Mutombo

should be your roster. I really like it. If everyone stays healthy (really huge IF) I think you guys are one of the better teams in the NBA!

Good luck.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Head has got to go and what became obvious is Jackson isnt a PG. We need another playmaking PG to backup Rafer. Greene and Novak I think will be good backup at the wings. With Batman or TMAC sliding to the SF position both are athletic enough to play that position.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> I think that...
> 
> Alston | Jackson
> McGrady | Head
> ...


How can you be wishing us good luck while suggesting Head should be on our roster!?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Can Novak get some time so we can decide what to do with him? It seems like we are keeping him just for the hell of it. At this rate he will be at the bottom of the rosters.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Can Novak get some time so we can decide what to do with him? It seems like we are keeping him just for the hell of it. At this rate he will be at the bottom of the rosters.


Daryl doesn't want to give up his only dead-eye shooter to soon. He is hoping that the guy can learn to play some sort of defense before making a decision. Aside from his contract being up after this season, this is Novak's last chance to show the team he is getting better on the defensive end.

Not a bad move to pickup his option. It is only 700K and if it doesn't workout you cut him and have an open roster spot for next season.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We go to war with this lineup

Rafer/Brooks/Francis
T-Mac/Barry/Head
Artest/Battier/Novak
Scola/Landry/Hayes
Yao/Mutombo/Dorsey

This is assuming we sign back Landry and Mutombo. It shouldn't take up the entire MLE to do so. Those are our top priorities right now. We should just lock up Landry with a 3yr/9-10mil deal. I'm not so sure what the plan would be with the rest of the MLE. With the additions of Barry and Artest we have filled our need of bigger swingmen. Backup PG and a tall, long C would be next on the list.

IMO I'd cut Head or buy him out or something and then narrow it down to Mike Harris, Quincy Douby, or Ewing JR.


----------

